# Why should you not trust digital photography??



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

This is a house I listed for sale today.  When taking the pics I asked the owner to move the basketball goal, which was missing a wheel and was full of sand, so he said he would not be able to move it until later.  So I took the photos anyway and "removed" the goal.

now you see it...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

Now you dont.

Although if you look close you can see where it was (I even left the base), most of us would never know to look that close.  

Jim


----------



## Trizey (Apr 27, 2005)

Great work    But why could the base not be removed just as easily or can it and you just haven't yet?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

It could have been, but since it did not really take away from the pic I left it.  The goal post was very difficult because of the stone work, which is why you can see "where" it was.

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*J T.........*

You are "AMAZIN"!!!!!!!!!

Simply Amazin'!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice work, Jim!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 27, 2005)

Good deal, it would be very hard to pick up the change if you didn't know it was there


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> You are "AMAZIN"!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Simply Amazin'!!!!!!



um uh thanks honey

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 27, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> um uh thanks honey
> 
> Jim


 Ouch!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

another quick example...this was taken at my brother Mark's wedding last week.  These two lovely ladies were guests....

notice the clock and panel on the back wall (I thought they looked better without the distractions).


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

and its gone...this was MUCH easier


----------



## HT2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*J T.........*

Mark got married???????

WHAT???????


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice!  Somewhat single colors I guess would be easier.  Those bricks would have to be a pain!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Mark got married???????
> 
> WHAT???????



yep he is hitched

Jim


----------



## Minner (Apr 27, 2005)

Jim,

What software did you use to edit the photos with?


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 27, 2005)

*Did Jim Call HT2 honey?*

Wonder if HT2 has a pink towel he keeps in a special place? LOL


----------



## leo (Apr 27, 2005)

*I trust digital photography ........................*

No problem with it at-all  


But those digital photographers     


Not bad Jim, takes creative marketing to a new demension


----------



## HT2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*J T.......*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> yep he is hitched
> 
> Jim


God Bless him..........

He's gonna need it.........    

PSE.........

You need to behave!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jay sullivent (Apr 27, 2005)

caught this 73 lb 7 oz striper today.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2005)

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> caught this 73 lb 7 oz striper today.



Jay you are holding that like a MAN!

I use Photoshop for editing.

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Jay.........*

Man Brother!!!!!!!!!!

You are one bad boy!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mean come on.........One Handed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 28, 2005)

That Photoshop really is amazing. You can do some great and not so great things with it.

A buddy of mine is a realtor and I sent him a pic of my P&Y buck from last year. The next day I get it back (along with a bunch of my buddies) in an e-mail and the buck has been mysteriously transformed into a huge spike! My "buddy" had erased everything except his brow tines..........Oh did they all have a good time with that..............


----------

